# أفعال متعدية في سلسلة قبل الفاعل؟



## HotIcyDonut

أهلًا بالجميع

كتبتُ جملة صغيرة

"أحيانًا، قد تنمص حواجبَهنّ وتحمّر شفاهَهنّ وتشغل أنسفَهنّ بالتجميل النساءُ في الاستجمال الذاتي ويتجاهلن غيره كأنهّن بالضرورة سيتحسّنّ بشكل ما، فيعتضن بوجوه جميلة عمّا في قلوبهنّ وعقولهنّ"

أكان هنا أمن اللبس موجودًا بشكل يكفي للجملة؟

أدري أنّا نستطيع استخدام المفعول به قبل الفاعل في جملة بسيطة نسبيًا، لكنني جعلت الجملة مع الأفعال المتعدية في السلسلة، لذلك ارتأيت أن هناك ريب الغموض. لإزالته، حاولت استخدام الضمير ـهنّ، لكنني لست بمتأكد أنني حققت عدم اللبس. لذلك، ألا بأس في الجملة؟

شكراً على الإجابة


----------



## Romeel

الأصل تقديم الفاعل وغالبا لا يقدمون المفعول به إلا لإزالت اللبس عن الكلام مثل "وإذ ابتلى ابراهيمَ ربُّهُ بكلمات" لكن تقديمه هنا يزيد الجملة لبسا؟  

فهل من ضرورة لهذا أم من أجل التّعلم؟


----------



## HotIcyDonut

alialikhalid said:


> الأصل تقديم الفاعل وغالبا لا يقدمون المفعول به إلا لإزالت اللبس عن الكلام مثل "وإذ ابتلى ابراهيمَ ربُّهُ بكلمات" لكن تقديمه هنا يزيد الجملة لبسا؟
> 
> فهل من ضرورة لهذا أم من أجل التّعلم؟


للتعلم فقط. أدري أن استخدام الضمائر في مكان المفاعيل عادةً سيكون على ما يرام، لكن مع الأسماء العديدة.. هذا قد يكون مثيرًا


----------



## Romeel

"أحيانًا، قد تُنمِص حواجبَهنّ وتُحمِّر شفاهَهنّ وتشغل *بعض *النساء أنسفَهنّ بكل أنواع التجمّل الظاهري ويغفلن عن التجمّل الداخلي، فيعتضن بوجوه جميلة عمّا يجب أن يكون في قلوبهنّ وعقولهنّ"

لا تنس يعض حتى لا تعمم، وأنصحك بتجنب غضب النساء فغضبهن عنيف 

والله أعلم


----------



## Romeel

alialikhalid said:


> "أحيانًا، قد تُنمِص  *تُنمِصن *حواجبَهنّ وتُحمِّر وتُحمِّرن شفاهَهنّ وتشغل *بعض *النساء أنسفَهنّ بكل أنواع التجمّل الظاهري ويغفلن عن التجمّل الداخلي، فيعتضن بوجوه جميلة عمّا يجب أن يكون في قلوبهنّ وعقولهنّ"


----------



## HotIcyDonut

أووه، لقد نسيت تمامًا أني أتكمّن من أن
أكسر السلسلة إن وصعت بباسطة الضمير المخنبئ على أنه الفاعل الذي لن أراه وهو قبل الفاعل الاسمي الواضح! يا لها من ذاكرة​


----------

